# Suggestions for a good Dart Frog or Rainforest Charity?



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

As part of our local dart frog meeting next month (SCADS), we will be holding a charity raffle. Part of the funds will be going to USARK, but I'd like to give donors the option to give to a conservation cause as well. I've looked at a couple options but didn't know if anyone more familiar with the subject has any suggestions. To keep it from getting too confusing, I'd like to narrow it down to just one charity in addition to USARK. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

TWI (Tree Walkers International) Home | Tree Walkers International .. All volunteer and we have started giving out small grants in the last year that support amphibian conservation and husbandry. 

If you want to see who is on staff see Volunteer Staff | Tree Walkers International 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I forgot to add this last night, for those interested in seeing the programs that recieved grants check out Amphibian Conservation Partnership Fund | Tree Walkers International and scroll down the page a little. 


Ed


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

So in theory is possible to apply for a grant for Andinobates research in Colombia? Because we are needing a lot of help here to do field research in lost and/or new andinobates and Oophaga species. A. viridis is a good example...


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Rainforest Foundation

they work on keeping indigenous land under indigenous control in brazil, peru, paraguy, and panama


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ColombianFrogger said:


> So in theory is possible to apply for a grant for Andinobates research in Colombia? Because we are needing a lot of help here to do field research in lost and/or new andinobates and Oophaga species. A. viridis is a good example...


The grants are currently small but yes anyone who is doing work that can be applied to conservation can apply. The amount voted to be awarded will depend on the budget that year since we are dependent on donations to fund the program. 

Ed


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

winstonamc said:


> Rainforest Foundation
> 
> they work on keeping indigenous land under indigenous control in brazil, peru, paraguy, and panama


I'm really liking the Rainforest Foundation. I feel that the only way to sustain these lands and the frogs that inhabit them is with the support of indigenous peoples in the area. Plus their financial statements show only around 15% of their expenditures going to administration costs. 

While I'm somewhat familiar with these charities, I'm looking for people with first hand experience with the causes. Thanks for all the input so far!


----------

